
10 Worst Web glitches of 2008 (so far)  - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/glitches/
======
tptacek
Surprised they missed Debian OpenSSL --- a majority of Linux app servers had
their SSL security effectively negated, for months.

~~~
qwph
I suppose that's because it didn't result in a user-visible 404 error screen
or similar.

------
deathbyzen
What about that Tumblr debacle? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=164422>

